# wild mouse color



## kiowa_ruby (Aug 27, 2012)

Caught a wild mouse she's normal aguoti color on her back but her bellys tan .. I've never seen this before ..


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hi.
Can you take a picture?


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

thats interesting would love to see a pic


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

I'd guess being wild it's more likely it just has a light belly rather than being an agouti tan, which would be a fault in an agouti fancy mouse.


----------



## m137b (Sep 22, 2010)

If it's like the ones I have here it's a white bellied agouti. About 50% of the wild mice I catch here are white bellied agouti, the rest are normal agouti. If it was the tan gene you'd see black tans running around.


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

We have a lot of white bellied agouti's as well.


----------



## sys15 (Nov 26, 2011)

or it's a native species rather than a house mouse.


----------



## gyri (Nov 20, 2012)

sys15 said:


> or it's a native species rather than a house mouse.


I was thinking the same thing. No native species of mouse in Missouri has a naked tail like the domestic mouse as far as I'm aware. I don't know off the top of my head which species are local to that area but a couple are likely to meet that description. It would be helpful to see pictures. A wild mutation of the domestic house mouse not currently known in captivity could make for an interesting breeding project. There are a lot of wild traits that would need to be selected against though...


----------



## kiowa_ruby (Aug 27, 2012)

ill try and get you guys a pick of her but her belly is deff tan and her body the dark aquoti .. you can see the line on her when shes standing .. shes pretty calm for a wild mouse .. ive caught other wilds who were just crazy .. accidently caught this one on a glue trap (use them for bugs .. ) just happened to catch her as soon as she got on it .. and took her off it carefully .. thats when i noticed the tan belly .. lol .. i have a couple pics of her one when she was in the little cage .. (her back ) then one of her belly (it not a good pic at all ) when i picked her up to move her to a bigger cage with stuff to hide in and stuff ..


----------



## kiowa_ruby (Aug 27, 2012)

her tail isnt naked .. i dont believe ..


----------

